# Caribe



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

But my Pic.
Let me know what ya think
Good or bad-CC always welcomed

View attachment 192022


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Good shot
Nice shaped fish, he looks good. AK, How big is he?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

very nice Caribe pic


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks Pete
right at or around the 5 to 6 inch range.I think there is 5 of them in a 125 gal standard tank...



ICEE said:


> very nice Caribe pic


Thanks for the kind words Icee


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Nice shot AK he's a beauty


----------



## frankie09c (Aug 21, 2009)

great pic


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Great pic like always, question: is it loosing scales or is it just me?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Winkyee said:


> Good shot
> Nice shaped fish, he looks good. AK, How big is he?


I second that.


----------



## Killabee (Feb 23, 2010)

Good looking fish.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Wow Ak, that's a very nice shot and deffo an stunning caribe, yes Sir!!!.

Wanna leave one of mine aswell if you don't mind:










He's about 7". Caribes are deffo my fave Pirahna....









Cheers.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

nice shot AK


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks everyone-
This fish is stressed in these pics...It just got transported and moved shortly before pics....



Armand_caribe said:


> Wow Ak, that's a very nice shot and deffo an stunning caribe, yes Sir!!!.
> 
> Wanna leave one of mine aswell if you don't mind:
> 
> ...


Certainly a stunner man...I never mind pics being displayed just FYI......


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

very nice fish sir......as always.....hows the sw stuff coming?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

assclown said:


> very nice fish sir......as always.....hows the sw stuff coming?


Thanks for the kind words
Salt wise got a 270 Eel tank comming down to the shop tomarrow.And am setting up a 40 BRDR anenome tank as well..
I'll have pics up after things settle in....


----------



## robert69 (Jul 16, 2005)

That is one of the nicest pics I have ever seen. Great pic!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Greatly appreciated
I'll make owner clean that damn tank here soon-So I can actually get a few Good pics of them....They are all now a nice dark red color....Instead of washed out from transfer....


----------



## DR.CaPa Burro (Aug 21, 2007)

nice cariba


----------

